# Tagpuan



## Seb_K

Hi all. 

I was just wondering does this word "tagpuan" means ... Thanks.


----------



## LanceKitty

Tagpuan could mean a "*meeting place*".  In what context is it used?


----------



## Qcumber

_Tagpúan_ is also a place where two lovers meet or the rendez-vous itself.


----------



## Seb_K

LanceKitty, it's just tagpuan. The phrase only.


----------



## ShroomS

Seb_K said:
			
		

> LanceKitty, it's just tagpuan. The phrase only.


You must mean word and not phrase.

Anyway, regardless of the context, Tagpuan means "Rendezvous" - the place where you meet; or the meeting or date itself. However, unlike "Rendezvous" which can be used as a verb, "Tagpuan" is strictly used as a noun in Tagalog. Cheers.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Tagpuan is also tryst.


----------



## Roshini

Can someone, give me examples of sentences that use this word, tagpuan? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qcumber

I wanted to give three examples, but as the system doesn't allow me to paste them, I give up.


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks Shrooms.


----------



## Roshini

Q, I was also having problems yesterday as the forum was shut down for a moment. Anyway, I need the examples please. Thanks in advance, ;P


----------



## Qcumber

I'm afraid, Roshini, it's a permanent problem. Whenever I prepare some text in MS-Word I can't paste it in this forum. Also if I type accented letters here, the system kicks me out back to the message I'm answering to.

Here is one example, though. It's from a Red Cross pamphlet about fires and arsons. I put <'> before  stressed syllables as there is no other way. I have also replaced abbreviations by full words.

Ka'pag nakala'bas ka 'na, pumun'ta sa i'yong lu'gar nang tagpu'an at pagka'tapos ay sa'bihan ang i'sang 'tao na tu'mawag nang 'tulong.
"Once you are out, go to the assembly point then tell somebody to call for help." (translation mine)


----------



## LanceKitty

Examples:

*Sana may oras kang dumaan sa dati nating tagpuan.*
I hope you have the time to pass by our old meeting place.

*Saan yung tagpuan nila?*
Where is their meeting place?


Lesson:  

Tagpuan comes from the root word "tagpo" which is a verb.  It means "meet".

Add the suffix "-an" and it becomes a noun.  So it becomes a "meeting place"


Trivia:  

Add the prefix "Na-" and it becomes a verb again.  It now means "found"
Natagpuan.

In summary:
You meet at a meeting place and then you're found.


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks for the examples and explanation LanceKitty.


----------



## Roshini

Sige, maraming salamat sa examples mo, Lancekitty! Now, its a better picture for me! Salamat sayo.


----------

